
TUI for lobste.rs, Written in Rust - pcr910303
https://www.wezm.net/technical/2019/04/lobsters-tui/
======
klyrs
Can somebody explain why we need another acronym that appears to mean the same
thing as CLI?

Edit: Gotta love these downvotes. Punishing people for trying to patch holes
in their knowledge is a great teaching strategy. Stay curious, folks

~~~
the_duke
A TUI is not a CLI, but a GUI that 'happens' to render in a terminal
environment, restricted to the features available there. (mostly ANSI escape
codes)

It's a common acronym.

~~~
klyrs
> It's a common acronym...

Thanks! Learned something new today.

~~~
the_duke
Wikpedia has you covered: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Text-
based_user_interface](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Text-based_user_interface)
;)

------
mikece
This article leaves me with more questions than answers after reading it. Has
the author written a TUI for lobste.rs in another language before? How was the
experience different by using Rust? Where there any "Aha!" moments during this
exercise which makes the author think that Rust could replace other languages
in their daily work?

~~~
vertex-four
I mean, the author probably just picked Rust as a language because they like
Rust, the same way that most people pick languages for small projects.

~~~
mikece
Yes... but this hit the front page of Hacker News: why? Just because it has
"Rust" in the title? I was hoping for a little insight or, you know, _news_...

~~~
pnako
Every other year there is a trendy language, and if you write a Tetris clone
with it you can write a blog post about it. Nowadays it's Rust, tomorrow it
will be something else.

Project idea: a visualization of trendy languages on HN, written in Kotlin

